# Walmart Over The Counter IBS Pills?



## 16233 (Oct 16, 2006)

Has anyone tried the over the counter IBS pills at walmart? I had a doctor tell me i had IBS though she based it on symptoms..not sure if there's any kind of test or anything. I've never really even looked much up on it. I just know i have a problem and am not sure what to even do about it. I noticed that there were pills at Walmart over the counter and wondered if i should even waste my money on them. I only seem to get sick to my stomach with diarrhea in stressful situations ..so god help dating *ugh* i've read through some of the horror stories and they sound familiar to my own. Ok, i'm not sure if this question has been asked and i didn't see it or what..i've not read through the whole forum being that i just found it. Thanks in advanced for any responses


----------



## Gret (Sep 23, 2003)

Is it Digestive Advantage IBS? You might try the over-the-counter section of the board. They may have discussed it there. If it's D.A. IBS, some have had success with them.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

I noticed that my Walmart just started carrying Digestive Advantage IBS and also Culturelle.Some people do get some benefit from either of these probiotic bacteria. Your mileage may vary.If stress is the problem you may want to look into stress reduction techniques or something like Hypnotherapy (either with someone who does the IBS proticol see www.ibshypnosis.com or mike's tapes for an at home treatment). Sometimes calming the stress goes a long way towards easing the symptoms.K.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I love Culturelle! It has really helped my IBS problems, and I've taken it for four years. One capsule a day, plus Fibercon (or cheaper brand with same contents) with my evening meal. I had a little increased bloating the first day, but as my colon bacteria normalized, I found I had hardly any gas or bloating anymore. I can even eat small amounts of previously "forbidden" foods, like dairy, broccoli, etc., as long as I don't overdo. This combo has really helped me.


----------



## 17274 (Oct 18, 2006)

My doctor recommended plain old Fiber Laxative pills. I get the Equate brand at WalMart. I had a LOT of success last year, but stopped taking them thinking I was "cured". Just started taking them again, 1/2 tablet in the morning. Been a week now, went from 8-10 episodes a day to 4, and now, yesterday had my first regular BM in a year! Only had one episode after lunch. I'm thinking sometimes the simple answers do work!


----------



## 21857 (Aug 15, 2006)

Its probably best that you get all the tests done first before you take tablets for ibs, just incase it is something else.Here In Australia they have ethical nutrients, Ibs support tablets that you get over the counter at phamarcys, they are supposed to be good, but I havent tried them yet!


----------



## 18411 (Oct 27, 2006)

> quote:Originally posted by Kathleen M.:www.ibshypnosis.com or mike's tapes for an at home treatment). Sometimes calming the stress goes a long way towards easing the symptoms.K.


What are Mike's tapes? I've heard them referenced a couple of times.thanks,marty


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Marty,Here ya go.. some info:http://www.ibsaudioprogram100.com/We also have a Cognitive Behavior Therapy/ Hypnotherapy forum here on this BB.Here is the url for that:http://ibsgroup.org/groupee/forums/a/frm/f/72210261Hope that helps.BQ


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

I did pick up Digestive Advantage tablets for IBS, but I did not try them only because it did not disclose the types of lactobacillus used. They do offer free samples, so you may want to order them before you invest any money. Here is the web site if anyone wants further information-http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/For free samples-http://www.ganedenbiotech.com/sample_form.phpGood Luck!


----------

